# FPV Drones



## ShallowWaterJunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Are any of my 2cool folks into quadcopters for fpv racing/freestyle?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Just bought one of these, quite the experience.

https://www.tomsguide.com/reviews/dji-fpv-drone


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Just bought one of these, quite the experience.
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/reviews/dji-fpv-drone


Please share the reviews with us. I am planning to buy this.


----------



## JessieJim (2 mo ago)

I have DJI Mini SE Source: 6 Best Mini Drones - Reviewed and Rated (Fall 2022) I know how to manage it, and I use it for my blog videos, but I can't say that I'm a professional in this.


----------

